# I’m nearly 15 and want a baby



## Emily gowen

im 14 years old 15 in the upcoming weeks, I’d like a baby with my partner but I’m worried about the child incomes I’ll receive, id like to know what I’ll get weekly and if that’s enough to provide for the baby. I usually work on a weekend for a few hours but obviously my wage from that is no where near enough to provide for the baby. Iv been with my boyfriend two years now and it sounds ridiculous because of my age but I’m a lot mature than anyone my age. I still want to do my gcses properly and be a nurse when I’m older but I’m worried in case this will affect my career. I’d just like to know the options please or anyone that’s in this position x


----------



## Cruisa98

I'm 20 years old and 3 months off from having a baby, money is always a big thing when having a baby and personally even though my partner works nearly 7 days a week, that doesnt make me feel secure financially because there are so many factors that can change and disrupt your budget. Rent, power/water Bill's, car problems, other expenses can change and you cant plan for unexpected travel if something happens to you while your pregnant or bub when they come. All I can suggest is having a bit of support from family/friends and seek out companies etc that maybe able to help out if you get stuck. I'm still enquiring about financial stuff, so I cant really help out with specific payments


----------

